# Effective Way To Track Tech Supports' Emails



## AppleDapple (Apr 1, 2021)

Hello everyone. I am new in this forum and the main reason why I joined is to gather opinions and information from those who are currently working as a technical support handling emails. I joined a company that has recently put up their in-house Customer Service/Call Center to respond to technical concerns globally. To my surprise, the company does not have any metrics or KPIs and other means to measure the productivity of the tech supports with regards to handling tickets via emails. Looking at how the cases are being handled, they are focused on technical aspect only and with the number of cases the tech supports have owned. Though I totally agree that they have to be knowledgeable about the product, but I also believe that part of their job is to make the customers happy. Sadly, some tech supports would take ownership of the tickets and abandon them and this concerns me noting that the team is hired to answer all questions and concerns from customers and if this is constantly gonna happen, pretty sure, a lot of customers whose tickets were abandoned will have a very bad impression about the company thinking about how their concerns/emails were handled. 
My background is more of a customer service setup and I only got used to manage a team handling inbound calls only. So I was wondering what is your company's way to monitor, track, audit, check these email tickets? What is your KPI/metrics? What system (we got SalesForce) are you using? How is the coaching like?
I think it's better to ask it from the experienced people over here and collate all your opinions so I can come up with the best ideas to address this properly. 

Thanking you in advance!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there is a ticketing system/customer service software out there that would serve your company's needs. Zendesk is an example of such.


----------



## AppleDapple (Apr 1, 2021)

Stancestans said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a ticketing system/customer service software out there that would serve your company's needs. Zendesk is an example of such.


Thanks for your reply. We use SalesForce as our ticketing system. Problem is the behavior of the technical supports. Like they will take tickets and won't reply to the customer and unfortunately the company does not have any set of metrics or KPI and QA to measure the productivity and quality of how each ticket is being dealt by the tech supports.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

There are a lot of metrics/KPIs to track, if the customer does not have a SLA (agreed contractual obligations) you can still set an internal SLO (An objective that needs to be met)
Salesforce or any other Ticketing/ITSM tool will have built in reports for standard metrics like Avg Handle time, Volume, Mean time to resolve, Resolution time, Response time, Backlog/Aging etc.. If the team is not using the tool effectively, then that needs to be addressed first.

Emails are managed through Shared Mailboxes and are dumped as data and then Analytics/BI Tools are used to analyze them and pull out team performances.


----------



## AppleDapple (Apr 1, 2021)

Yup! I met our SalesForce administrator and ask about this matter and fortunately she was able to help me set the right metrics and KPI with the help of SF. Thank you!


----------

